# Unheated reptiles



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

Okay guys i am BUSTING :banghead: for another reptile. But i would like one that does not need heat or UVB. There are issues with using up eletricity

Does such a reptile exist? I would perfer it to be a lizard, as my gf has issues with snakes, im lucky im allowed one .

Thanks guys.


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

As long as your house isn't freezing a crested gecko sounds like the fellow for you.


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

amazoncat said:


> As long as your house isn't freezing a crested gecko sounds like the fellow for you.


Ive had these recommneded to me by other memebers.

I know you guys know your stuff, but are you SURE that they can live happily at room temp? I dont want to kill the little guy if i get one. Because ive seen care sheets that say a basking spot of 28*C is required.

Thanks.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Dean Wil said:


> Ive had these recommneded to me by other memebers.
> 
> I know you guys know your stuff, but are you SURE that they can live happily at room temp? I dont want to kill the little guy if i get one.
> 
> Thanks.


thats the only one i know of...that is quite simple to keep if set up right


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

Okay ill search a bit more on the internet and decide if this is right for me or not.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Pygmy bearded chameleons can and do live very happily at room temp.

Some amphibians also live quite happily at room temp but then you've got filtration costs etc.


----------



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

Zak said:


> Pygmy bearded chameleons can and do live very happily at room temp.
> 
> Some amphibians also live quite happily at room temp but then you've got filtration costs etc.


what bout green anoles they should b able to live at room temperature as they seem quite hardy or a house gecko


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

dinan said:


> what bout green anoles they should b able to live at room temperature as they seem quite hardy or a house gecko


Ive researched Green Anoles, i would love one. But ive never heard of them being able to live at room temprature. Sadly, there beautiful animals.


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

a crested or gargoyle gecko will be your best bet i would say.i dont have any heat with mine or uv lights and its perfectly healthy.


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

boromale2008 said:


> a crested or gargoyle gecko will be your best bet i would say.i dont have any heat with mine or uv lights and its perfectly healthy.


A crested does sound like the business. So boromale, do you by any chance live in middlesbrough?XD


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

yes how did you guess lol.you wont wanna know which part lol.


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

It must be because im phychic lol. And yeah im curious now, i dont know many people with reps from my hometown XD and if we live in the same town then obviously my geckos will be operating at roughly the same temp as yours if i get any.

I think ill go for crested geckos.


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

yeh cresteds are a good idea and for a simple to look after lizard they look great and are cool. i live in grangetown lol.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

dinan said:


> what bout green anoles they should b able to live at room temperature as they seem quite hardy or a house gecko





Dean Wil said:


> Ive researched Green Anoles, i would love one. But ive never heard of them being able to live at room temprature. Sadly, there beautiful animals.


nope green anoles need a 28-30C basking spot and 5% UVB lighting 

i would say a crestie if its warm enough


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

> I've had these recommneded to me by other memebers.
> 
> I know you guys know your stuff, but are you SURE that they can live happily at room temp? I dont want to kill the little guy if i get one. Because ive seen care sheets that say a basking spot of 28*C is required.


Well as you can see from my signature I've got a fair few and they're only given a little boost from a heat mat stuck on the side of the tank in winter because my house is so freezing (like under 16 celcius). I have a collection of happy healthy animals that live at around 22 celcius.

Even if you do have to heat for a couple of months in winter a 11x11 heat mat is only 7W so isn't going to cost you much to run at all.

The following is from Art Gecko's website ( TreasureCrest- High Quality UK Crested Geckos ). She is an amazing keeper and really knows her stuff so I wouldn't hesitate in following her advice. I hope she won't mind me popping it here for you:

_New Caledonia has a variable and relatively cool climate, and so specialist heating is not needed. An ideal temperature range is from 65-80F (21- 28 C), with a slight drop at night. If exposed to temperatures of over 85F Crested geckos can go into hyperthermic shock which can be fatal. Therefore, adequate ventilation during summer and a good thermometer are vital. During winter, a small heat mat attached to a thermostat can be used to maintain temperatures in the correct range. It is good practise to place the heat mat in one of the lower corners of the vivarium (on the outside of the glass stuck to either the back or side wall, or placed underneath). This enables a temperature gradient to develop in the tank allowing the geckos to choose the temperature most comfortable._


----------



## george0 (Feb 23, 2009)

any other types that can live in room temp?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

mountain horned dragons hate it hot and dont require uv.

i used to keep them in the living room for 6 years no problem with nothing at all for heat


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

amazoncat said:


> As long as your house isn't freezing a crested gecko sounds like the fellow for you.



Thats exactly what i would have said. They actually do better with no heat during the summer but you will have to be careful in the winter. So long as your house is heated to a degree with central heating and temps dont drop below 15c (i think) you will be fine.

Marina


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

amazoncat said:


> Well as you can see from my signature I've got a fair few and they're only given a little boost from a heat mat stuck on the side of the tank in winter because my house is so freezing (like under 16 celcius). I have a collection of happy healthy animals that live at around 22 celcius.
> 
> Even if you do have to heat for a couple of months in winter a 11x11 heat mat is only 7W so isn't going to cost you much to run at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! ill check that site out now



> mountain horned dragons hate it hot and dont require uv.


Thanks so much ill check them out in a second


----------

